# Facebook Integration



## eatatjoe69 (Mar 10, 2012)

When I just recieved the phone, the contacts list synced perfectly with facebook, showed contact pictures from facebook and also allowed sending pokes and messages directly from the contacts list. However somewhere along the lines these no longer function . I do however maintain the facebook contacts pictures linking because of a restore on a few apps data I did with Titanium Back Up. I did alot of searching and turned up nothing. Can someone post any information or point me in the right direction on how to get full integration with facebook as it was before [it was a really neat feature that id luv to have back]. The device is currently rooted on .629 and the device with recieved with .608.

Thanks in advance


----------



## silver6054 (Aug 27, 2011)

eatatjoe69 said:


> When I just recieved the phone, the contacts list synced perfectly with facebook, showed contact pictures from facebook and also allowed sending pokes and messages directly from the contacts list. However somewhere along the lines these no longer function . I do however maintain the facebook contacts pictures linking because of a restore on a few apps data I did with Titanium Back Up. I did alot of searching and turned up nothing. Can someone post any information or point me in the right direction on how to get full integration with facebook as it was before [it was a really neat feature that id luv to have back]. The device is currently rooted on .629 and the device with recieved with .608.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I don't use the app so others may have much more targeted suggestions! Have you frozen any apps? If so, try unfreezing and rebooting, and see if you have the functionality back. The only reason I suggest this is that some of the "X authenticator" or "X notifier" apps seem to be needed in places other than where their name would suggest


----------



## eatatjoe69 (Mar 10, 2012)

nope no authenticator apps or notifier apps are frozen


----------



## moelsen (Apr 17, 2012)

I could be wrong , but I think Google no longer allows Facebook to sync contacts because of data privacy/control issues. I've had to use a third party app, "syncmypix", for quite a while now to do this on a stock rom. Not sure if that helps.


----------



## eatatjoe69 (Mar 10, 2012)

Well at some point i had this working, so i was wondering if there was a way to get it working again or also is this active on any custom roms?

thanks for replies


----------



## Jabberwockish (Aug 29, 2011)

moelsen said:


> I could be wrong , but I think Google no longer allows Facebook to sync contacts because of data privacy/control issues. I've had to use a third party app, "syncmypix", for quite a while now to do this on a stock rom. Not sure if that helps.


I think the OP was referring to the built-in Facebook integration in stock Blur, not Facebook's own Android app. If that is correct, eaj, I would try deleting your Facebook account from your phone (Settings > Accounts > {your Facebook account} > "Remove account" button), rebooting, then re-adding the Facebook account.


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

From what I recall Froyo Motoblur integrated with fb much better then GB Motoblur. I believe this may be what your thinking of.

Sent from my DROID 2 Global


----------

